# Graphics Contest # 5 - Starring: Faerie Tail



## Padunk

There are just a few rules with this picture.


Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed.[/*:m:11z8puvo]
Faerie Tail must remain the focus of the graphic.[/*:m:11z8puvo]
The picture must not exceed 600x450 in pixel size.[/*:m:11z8puvo]
When submitting, _please_ use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't. [/*:m:11z8puvo]
Submissions will be accepted until 8pm EST on Saturday, March 19. (Slightly longer to accomodate the logo contest...)[/*:m:11z8puvo]
Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are recieved before the ending time then the voting will start early.[/*:m:11z8puvo]
One submission per user.[/*:m:11z8puvo]
Yada yada, you guys know the rules.[/*:m:11z8puvo]


----------



## BoscosMum




----------



## RarePuss

dawn, LOVE what you did with the eyes


----------



## RarePuss




----------



## DesnBaby

That's cute Marina! :lol:


----------



## BoscosMum

It reminds me of a beautiful Hawaain girl.


----------



## 4cats&counting

this is fun


----------



## icklemiss21

Hope ForJazz doesn't mind me using swirlies... I finally found them!


----------



## ForJazz

Dawn, I LOVE yours. Holy crap I just love it -- it looks.....creamy.  And Marina yours is adorable. Icklemiss, of course I don't mind you using swirlies...I didn't invent them you know! I also really like that Dragonwick font, but I haven't used it in a long time. Just curious, have you ever been to my site?


----------



## icklemiss21

I have now  and wow 8O I adore that picture of Mia (kinda) looking at Jack... I want them!

And the font is also a brush, whenever I try writing something it looks like crap like it had just been stuck on top... but I'll get it eventually


----------



## BoscosMum

Ok.... *pats self on back* heheeee!

I love this pic of Fairie Tale....sooooooo much.
I am going to find out how I can make a poster of it.
Not a huge poster or anything, I want to frame it,
and hang it in my house somewhere. I seriously think it is so
nice to look at. We also have those tans and blues in our new house.

If that would be ok with TonkMom...which I am sure she would be flattered....Such a beautiful cat, I swear! The prettiest little lady!


----------



## BoscosMum

4cats&counting......

How did you blur the background in yours and not lost the 
details of the whiskers on the right side of the picture???
I havent figured that out yet?

I really want the whiskers back in my graphic....


----------



## icklemiss21

BoscosMum said:


> 4cats&counting......
> 
> How did you blur the background in yours and not lost the
> details of the whiskers on the right side of the picture???
> I havent figured that out yet?
> 
> I really want the whiskers back in my graphic....


yeah I can't do that either!


----------



## RarePuss

ForJazz said:


> And Marina yours is adorable.


thanks! 

yeah, and dawn's is fantastic, i'm sure it's a filter in photoshop, but wow, it looks great


----------



## BoscosMum

Rarepuss....
I use PaintShop....there were so many layers of the cat...
I think about 10 - 12...I cant remember and that doenst count how many that I merged along the way.
Probably about 5-6 layers of the background stuff.
I merge and blend and just keep going....get lucky sometimes!  
The creamy look that she has was only on one layer...
I set the opacity to about 30....it is a filter in Paint Shop called
Digital Camera Noise Removal....it only turns out like that if I use it on the cut-out...not the entire picture. I am in LOVE with that filter!  
Now if I knew how to keep all the whiskers!!!
I got swirlie brushes now too....heheheeee!
Too bad I dont know how to use PhotoShop...


----------



## RarePuss

BoscosMum said:


> Rarepuss....
> I use PaintShop....there were so many layers of the cat...
> I think about 10 - 12...I cant remember and that doenst count how many that I merged along the way.
> Probably about 5-6 layers of the background stuff.
> I merge and blend and just keep going....get lucky sometimes!
> The creamy look that she has was only on one layer...
> I set the opacity to about 30....it is a filter in Paint Shop called
> Digital Camera Noise Removal....it only turns out like that if I use it on the cut-out...not the entire picture. I am in LOVE with that filter!
> Now if I knew how to keep all the whiskers!!!
> I got swirlie brushes now too....heheheeee!
> Too bad I dont know how to use PhotoShop...


i too use paintshoppro  i shoudl look into this 'digital camera noise removal' filter, sounds great.


----------



## ForJazz

Dawn, you can convert ps brushes to psp -- just google it. I've done it before but it was a long time ago and I forgot. But I remember that it wasn't hard!


----------



## 4cats&counting

Dawn and Ickle I used a Gaussian Blur with a radius of 0.3 pixels
Im Working with PS7

I'm not sure what it would be in Paint shop :?:


----------



## BoscosMum

I dont get it???
I do that too...but I lose my whiskers.


----------



## 4cats&counting

i also desaturated the image of the kitty...

are you playing with the radius? 

you can also sharpen the image too, that might help.. i never used paint shop pro before so i have no idea how everything works in that program? 

does it have a filter where you can sharpen the image?? that might bring back the whiskers...


----------



## ForJazz

Dawn, are you sure you're using a radius of .3 and not 3.0? It helps that in this photo, the background is already blurred, so it doesn't need much. A .3 radius is VERY small, and doesn't make that much difference on most photos. So it makes sense that the whiskers stay intact then.


----------



## icklemiss21

I tried different amounts and at 0.3 it didn't blur the background as much and when I went higher it blurred the whiskers... I give up!


----------



## ForJazz

I have a suggestion if you are having trouble. Duplicate the layer, then put a higher blur on the top layer. Then use a blurry round brush to erase the section that the whiskers is in off of the top layer (the one that has a high blur on it). Then on the bottom layer, use a blurry round brush to MANUALLY use the blur tool around the whiskers. Then merge the two layers and use the manual blur tool one more time to kind of smooth out the spots where the two layers were different.


----------



## icklemiss21

That worked better  Thanks


----------



## Heather102180

Here's my entry. Best I can do in MS Paint...


----------



## icklemiss21

Heather thats way better than I could do in Paint!


----------



## morea

very cute heather!!!


----------



## BaileyAndSammi

Dawn, if you wanted this picture printed for you I could ask my boyfriend if he can do that at his work. He's a photographer and has access to a lab. That is, of course, if it's ok with Tonkmom.


----------



## BoscosMum

Heather....the sparkly eyes are adorable!

ForJazz....I think I lost my whiskers because I used a radial blur on my background. Once I did that...well...you know. I blurred it and spun it around..hehehe :lol: 
I tried to put the original pic back over the top and then erase everything but the whiskers....then it did not match the background that I had made.


----------



## icklemiss21

~~~~~~> wondering how cats would feel if Dawn spun their whiskers around?

I guess it just worked on mine because I was working just with colours etc on the background rather than spinning


----------



## Tonkmom64

*BauileyAndSammi wrote*


> That is, of course, if it's ok with Tonkmom.


It's fine. I'm having lots of fun watching this thread!


----------



## BoscosMum

BaileyAndSammi said:


> Dawn, if you wanted this picture printed for you I could ask my boyfriend if he can do that at his work. He's a photographer and has access to a lab. That is, of course, if it's ok with Tonkmom.


Oh YA YA YA YA YAY!!! *Doing Happy Dance*
Show it to him and ask him about prices and stuff.
I really want to hang thisup in my bedroom....or maybe the main living room..  



Tonkmom64 said:


> It's fine. I'm having lots of fun watching this thread!


Oh Thank You! I think it is so beautiful! My favorite I have ever done!


----------



## DesnBaby




----------



## icklemiss21

Thats so cute Des


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks icklemiss21  . I edited if that's ok  .


----------



## Donaldjr1969

RarePuss said:


> i too use paintshoppro  i shoudl look into this 'digital camera noise removal' filter, sounds great.


If anybody here is serious about noise reduction, try Neat Image.

http://www.neatimage.com/

They have a freeware version that will work with only 24bit RGB (no 48bit support unless you get a paid version) but once you get the hang of it, the program really works well.

For starters, use simple controls. And do not try to over-reduce the noise. The effects in some areas are like using a smudge tool. But I have taken some ISO 400 digital images and had them look nearly as good as ISO 50 on my Canon Powershot S50.


----------



## Lorna

I only started using photoshop last week but thought I would give this a go anyway - tried a 'matrix' style cat!


----------



## BoscosMum

Wow Lorna....that is great for your only a week! 
Great Job....the green eyes are wicked !


----------



## ForJazz

I saw that Matrix tutorial, looks like you followed it to a tee!


----------



## Lorna

Thanks - I am relying on tutorials for now as I find photoshop a nightmare to work with and even when I think I have followed the instructions. things dont turn out how I imagined :? 

Any advice, feedback or links to good tutorials would be gratefully recieved!

Thanks again 

Lorna


----------



## icklemiss21

my favourite tutorials are at http://www.good-tutorials.com/


----------



## jessamica8

Oops, I know I'm a few minutes late, I hope it's okay. Sorry, but I was out and didn't get home in time. Anyway, here goes.


----------



## ForJazz

Aw crap I forgot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BaileyAndSammi

I forgot too, and I even had something planned out.


----------



## Padunk

I was too busy. 

I'll start the voting thread.

--Topic Locked


----------

